# Tenting or wrapping  a tenderloin.



## david0131 (Jul 6, 2013)

I read that many of you tent or wrap the pork tenderloin after it reaches 140-145 in foil. What I can't figure out is if you put it back in the smoker to while the smoker is cooling down or if you keep it out of the smoker?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2013)

David.... most folks cook to 140 ish, wrap in foil and a rest...  either by itself or wrapped in a towel....  on a plate to keep warm until served...

Dave


----------



## david0131 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks I did foil it it tasted delish!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

Pork Loin and Tenderloins should never be cooked over 140*F. If you were to put it in the smoker it would keep cooking. If diners are ready to be seated. 15-20 minutes on the counter loosely tented. If more time is needed you can wrap in foil and a towel, But pull it a 135*F because a 5-10*F rise from Carryover will continue to cook the meat...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2013)

David0131 said:


> I read that many of you tent or wrap the pork tenderloin after it reaches 140-145 in foil. What I can't figure out is if you put it back in the smoker to while the smoker is cooling down or if you keep it out of the smoker?


Depends on what kind of smoker you have:

I use an MES 40, and I am able to change my temp easily. I sometimes stop the smoking temp when the meat has only a few degrees to go. Then instead of pulling it & wrapping it in a towel & putting it in a cooler, I leave it in the smoker in foil. Then I reset the heat to a few degrees below the Meat IT. Then I open the door a short time to let the heat get down to the new setting. Now the meat will not cool too much, and the meat doesn't know it's not in a cooler wrapped in a towel.

Works Awesome!!!

Bear


----------

